# Extended key- and timesigs in Sib6



## bryla (Feb 2, 2010)

Three questions about notating time and keysignatures in Sibelius 6.

Can I make the first violins in Bb-major and 6/8 and at the same time have second violins in E-major and 2/4?

Is there any way to have the keysignature of a piece to be in a melodic minor?


----------



## mathis (Feb 3, 2010)

It might be more efficient to ask that on the Sibelius Forum.
As far as I know 2 time signatures at the same time are not possible; but is requested often.


----------



## MMMusic (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Thomas.

AFAIK the only way to do the 6/8 over 2/4 is to make triplets in the 1st violins, and then hide the triplets. 

You may also want to find an overall time signature which "has" 6/8 and 2/4 in it, which would be 6/4, and then make fictive barlines.

But it is very stupid that you can't do it automatically.

In SIB6 you can change the key signature inside the part (forcing it to be Emajor), but I am not sure whether it is possible to do it in the concert part....

see you around

MMM


----------



## bryla (Feb 3, 2010)

Mathis: Yes maybe I should post over there, I just feel I've asked too many dumb questions there recently, that they might think I'm retarded .... 

Mathias:
Yes that's a practical workaround, but it is really not the goal of my intention. The Bb vs E and 2/4 vs 6/8 was something Holst did in Mercury in the conductors score! So I just thought that it was something a modern notation program should be able to do.

I'm heading over to the Sib forum


----------

